# Is $39,999.99 too much?



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

If not, then here you go!

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...obot-3rd-season-ultimate-prop-replica-p-20409

Hurry, only one available!

Carl-


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I wouldn't go more than $39,995.00 myself!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Can I borrow the money until I win a Lottery?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If--and ONLY if--it actually had it's own onboard A.I., could move as it did on the show without Bob May inside, had Dick Tufeld's voice, and could do everything it did on the show...maybe. 

But not from MiM.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My friend Frank built his from parts for $6k. It had full lights and voice samples, but none of the motorized features this one has. Still, it was good enough.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

There was a company selling these for $20k a few years ago.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> There was a company selling these for $20k a few years ago.


http://www.lostinspacerobot.com/index.html

It was $24,500, don't know if they're still available.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

teslabe said:


> http://www.lostinspacerobot.com/index.html
> 
> It was $24,500, don't know if they're still available.


the "Original" cost Irwin Allen $75,000... they had 3... NON were as well
animated (Bill Mays (SP??)) did all but the voice & lights.....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

I was thinking about it, but they don't offer free shipping. :tongue:


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't forget the robot is autographed by remaining stars, but most important is the Jupiter 2 elevator cage... gotta have the right setting!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Geez ! The last house I bought didn't cost that much !


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

And if you're still hungry, I came across a shop that will build a time machine for you for $50,000, you supply the Delorean.


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

im gonna have to be happy with the one diamond select just put out


----------

